# Craftsman 24" stops after 30 seconds



## grandpabear (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a [B*new*[/B] Craftsman 24" Model 247.889571 snow thrower that runs only 30 seconds and then stops. Have FRESH gas, cleaned plug. Any reasons for it not running?
Thanks


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

more than likely a dirty carb


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

New as in brand new from the store never before been used? Or new as in used once 3 years ago and then parked?

Is the oil full?

Are you trying to use it on an angle?

Is one of the safety switches killing the engine?


----------



## grandpabear (Feb 2, 2011)

New THIS YEAR. Used it twice with no problems. Oil IS full.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could try loosening the gas cap. Maybe the vent is iced over.


----------



## grandpabear (Feb 2, 2011)

I just tried starting it again and this time it ram for over a minute and then stopped, emitting a lot of oily smoke as it shut down. Would not start a second time.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Is the exhaust actually oily, or perhaps sooty might be more accurate? Perhaps the choke is stuck on?


----------



## grandpabear (Feb 2, 2011)

The exhaust is oily (and smells "oily"). The choke seems to be working when I can get the thrower to run long enough to close it.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

oops, missed that "new" part.
Just a thought, how is the oil level? Almost sounds like it could be overfilled.


----------

